# Jotul 380 lumberjack question



## spoff72 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all. I am having trouble finding out info on my jotul wood stove i bought for a project. The stove is a Jotul lumberjack 380. I posted on the classified section i needed to buy the door. But what I am wondering is am I fighting a losing battle trying to restore it. I mean overall the stove is solid with no cracks to fix just need to sandblast the outside and repaint. maybe I should try fixing up a Jotul 602 or something that has parts a little easier to find. Thank you for your time.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 13, 2012)

Other than the inside burn plates, most parts are impossible to find. I restored an old Jotul 606, it was almost impossible to find any info on it. You might call around to some old Jotul dealers, and see if they might have one around. Here's a pic of the one I restored.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 13, 2012)

On Craigslist, there are a few dealers that buy used woodstoves.  Maybe contact them and see if they have come across one.  I found very little info in an old Jotul catalog.  It has the schematic but no parts list.

The old 602's had problems with the back plate cracking.  My dad just retired his recently with cracked rear plate, burned out baffle and toasted interior side burn plates.  Parts are still out there although not that cheap.  There may be some lightly used one from time to time on CL.

Nice restoration job Webby.


----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2012)

If the back is cracking, it's getting too hot back there. This might be because the baffle is warped in the rear allowing flue gases to bypass the baffle. Or it might just be the stove is being run too hot. I solved the 602 back cracking by installing a custom rear burn plate in the stove.


----------



## Eh1967 (Jun 12, 2013)

spoff72 said:


> Hi all. I am having trouble finding out info on my jotul wood stove i bought for a project. The stove is a Jotul lumberjack 380. I posted on the classified section i needed to buy the door. But what I am wondering is am I fighting a losing battle trying to restore it. I mean overall the stove is solid with no cracks to fix just need to sandblast the outside and repaint. maybe I should try fixing up a Jotul 602 or something that has parts a little easier to find. Thank you for your time.


 

I have just gotten one of these from someone moving in there shed, sitting for 17 years. It has hardly be used. What is it worth. I want to sale it for them. They are moving into a very small unit and can't take it with them. I throught it was a 602. But it is a 380 lummerjack.


----------

